# Do taller women show later or less?



## TMonster

Last night I had dinner with DH's mother and aunt. Everyone was gushing about the pregnancy and told me how huge they got because they are short and commented that because I am taller (I am so not tall!) that I may be able to hide it and might not get a huge baby bump.

Do taller women show less? I am only 5'6 and do not consider myself to be tall by any stretch. I already feel like a beached whale and massively bloated. I can't wait till I get a huge bump. I would be very sad if I didn't.


----------



## elle86

Im tall and Ive found I dont show as much as shorter people....but there is PLENTY of time...everyone seems to get big in the end anyway!


----------



## Disneygrl

I'm a little over 18 weeks and have almost no bump. I'm 5'7 with a pretty athletic body pre pregnancy. My friend is 5 ft and had a bump at 10 weeks with her first so im assuming taller means later!


----------



## Komatsu

I'm nearly 5'10 and don't show till later in my pregnancies and never got really big so I think it holds true . I'm barely showing now and this is baby #3


----------



## Jessica0907

I am 5'8 and hardly showed at all with my first pregnancy. I am a pretty thin person as well, having weighed 115 before my first pregnancy. I didn't show noticeably until 7 months. I remember I was in college still and was finishing up the semester. I was 7 months pregnant at the time. I was eating some cookies in class and the girl in front of me turns around and says "you're getting a little bit of a belly. Might want to back off those cookies". I don't know why she said it. It was kinda rude. But when I responded by telling her I was 7 months pregnant she almost started crying from embarrassment. She said I didn't look pregnant at all, just like I had a little gut showing. At a week before my due date, I went to an outdoor concert and got patted down by a female security guard. The baby kicked her during the pat down and she jumped back. She was like "whoah, are you pregnant?" I said yeah and she was like "you're so tiny. You look maybe 3-4 months but I felt the baby" when I told her I was a week from my due date, she called all the other security ladies over to see how small my bump was. 

Now second pregnancy, I showed at 5 months. 

And This pregnancy I showed at 3 months. I'm huge at 5 months. Very noticeable bump.


----------



## sunnylove

I'm 5'10" at 19 weeks and am not showing at all. Just look a little bloated. I think height plays somewhat of a role, but I think here are other variables too. I don't even think pre-pregnancy weight plays much of a role either. It's kind of up in the air.


----------



## Moomette

I think it completely depends on the person. My sister and myself are both about 173/4cm tall, both reasonably slim pre-pregnancy and both had HG as well and lost weight at the start of our pregnancies, yet my sister got a huge bump with both her pregnancies and I had a fairly small bump last time and though I'm showing earlier this time round, I'm still much smaller than she was at around 22 weeks.


----------



## Calibeachbum

I'm almost 5'10" and I'm hardly showing. Everyone keeps saying how small I am for 19 weeks. I'm also thin/athletic build. I guess time will tell, I'll be stalking this thread.


----------



## sunnylove

One interesting thing is that women who are taller than average are more likely to carry multiples closer to full-term than shorter women because long abdomen = more room for babies.


----------



## Bmama

This is so interesting! I'm 5'8 and have an athletic body too. At 23 weeks I finally have a bump, and although I feel huge everyone keeps telling me how great I look and how small my bump is. I just really want the beach ball bump but don't think it's going to happen for me! Ill be stalking this thread :)


----------



## d_b

It depends on your torso length so taller women usually have a longer torso than shorter women. it also depends on stomach muscles, the location of your placenta and uterus shape. I am 5'7" (almost) with a long torso and didn't look pregnant until close to 7 months the first time. 

But now at 18 weeks with #2 although I am not noticeably pregnant (in most clothes, anyway) my size is about the same as when i was 6-6.5 months last time.


----------



## src

I'm 5'8" and look very obviously pregnant at 18 weeks, having strangers comment, and had acquaintances who hadn't seen me in a while asking when I was due at around 16 weeks. I was slightly overweight before getting pregnant and have only gained about 4 lbs since getting pregnant, having lost in the first trimester, so no real net gain yet. I think it all just depends on the individual!


----------



## exoticsiren

W my daughter i didnt show till 7 months an still barely looked pregnant when i gave birth! Im only 5'4... Everyones different


----------



## jenniferttc1

I think it plays a role in it, but short women can have very strong abdominal muscles and not pop till later. 
I'm 5'2'' and I didn't show till 29 weeks.


----------



## Anderson8

I'm 5ft 9 and I've shown only a few weeks later than my sister who is 5ft 2. In both my pregnancys. I did also end up measuring 6 weeks ahead at the end of my first pregnancy. So I'd say if you're going to get a big bump, then you will regardless of height!


----------



## Nela

I really don't know the answer and I figure it's most likely different for everyone. However, I am short (5ft) and have a short torso. Everything starting shifting upwards from the very start and by 12 weeks I had a bump. I'm showing a lot now. In fact, my dear OH innocently asked if I was sure I would get bigger... :haha:


----------



## MrsH1980

Ummm, Im nearly 6ft, average weight - I had a huge bump with my first (all out front) and it looks like I am definitely on course to have another big bump by the looks of it! Definitely depends on the person I think and, to be honest, even if you only have a 'smaller' bump trust me by the end you'll think its hugggge LOL


----------



## Emma867

I'm 5ft 7 and started showing at about 14wks! I've got 'child bearing hips' and boy is he making the most of the space! :haha:


----------



## Lilahs Mum

I'm 5'11", and when not pregnant I'm slim-medium build, and was an avid runner before pregnancy. Right now I look like I did at 6 months with my first. I really don't think there's standard rules whether you're tall/short, it's your first or fifth pregnancy. I just think we're all different.


----------



## beccaboo82

I am 5 ft 9 and when pregnant with boys have a noticeable bump by 8 weeks and with girls I normally have a lose weight but still have a bump by 14 weeks x


----------



## Mummy Bean

im 5"10 and started showing about 18weeks with my first and about 10 weeks with this one. with my last i put on over 2 stone...yet everyone said i was just bump...so in my case being tall helped spread the weight a bit better (or that what i tell my self. lol)


----------



## lynnikins

im 5ft8 and always showed pretty well but i have supersized babies too lol all 9 1/2 lbs+
I get looking like im really expecting a bit later i guess, i can see my bump well before most people and it depends heaps on what i wear. but im defo showing with this bub (number 4) and have been for a few weeks enough that people notice it anyway


----------

